
Ask HN: Slack bot for monitoring depencies updates - danieka
Today I use RSS for keeping up to date with dependencies that we use in our software but would like to increase visibility for this in our team to get more buy-in for keeping up with bugfixes in our dependencies. I&#x27;m thinking of writing a Slack bot that can ingest a package.json file, monitor for new versions and when a new version appears post to some channel with details of the new release.<p>Do you know of something like this, I couldn&#x27;t find anything on Google?
Would you find it useful?
======
nparsons08
You should have a look at Winds
([https://getstream.io/winds](https://getstream.io/winds)). It keeps
everything in one place and visibility seems to be a top priority. Pretty cool
app and it's available for web and desktop.

------
tuananh
You mean sth like Greenkeeper
[https://github.com/apps/greenkeeper](https://github.com/apps/greenkeeper) ?

